# افيدوني في صناعة .. اسطوانات الغاز الصغيررة



## ابوفهيدان (21 فبراير 2011)

الســــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الاعزاء عندي استفسارات واسئلة عن طريقة صنع اسطوانات الغاز الصغيرة المخصصة للرحلات 
وغالبا ماتجي باللون الازرق ولها مسميات كثيرة في بلادنا العربية مثل (الوابور -الدافور - الجولة -الخ)
وهي تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي LPG 
الهدف من الموضوع انني بصدد انتاج اسطوانات صغيرة الحجم بوزن 1 كيلو 
ولكنني لا اعرف ماهو نوع الحديد المثالي لها وطرق اللحيم وغيرها من الاساسيات الضرورية لصناعة الاسطوانات 
فقد ذهبت للصين ورأيت كيف يتم تصنيعها هناك دون ادني شروط حيث تصنع من حديد عادي غير مجلفن 
ويتم تلحيمها بشكل يدوي بواسطة لحيم الكعرباء البدائي وتستعمل بشكل عادي ولايوجد بها خطورة 
ولو رأينا الانتاج الاوربي فانه يتم بواسطة لحيم الليزر وبعض الشركات لاتستخدم اللحيم وتعتمد علي نظام الكبس الحراري بواسطة الضغط 

وهذه صورة للاسطوانات المقصودة 
http://dc17.arabsh.com/i/02696/okfa2v4t1fmw.jpg


وهذه صورة للاسطوانات السويدية التي تم تلحيمها بنظام الكبس الحراري بواسطة الضغط 
http://dc17.arabsh.com/i/02696/wlpbf8g58c83.jpg


وهذا مكان التصاق الجزئين العلوي والسفلي ونلاحظه بدون لحيم 
ويسمي كبس حراري بواسطة الضغط 
http://dc17.arabsh.com/i/02696/48o5ca17olte.jpg



وهذه الاسطوانات الايطالية وتم تلحيمها بنظام اللحيم بالليزر 
http://dc17.arabsh.com/i/02696/vth5uucubco0.jpg




وهذا الفرق بين النوعين ونلاحظ ان السويدي تمتاز بصناعة مميزة ومتفردة 
http://dc17.arabsh.com/i/02696/abjwk4qviuz9.jpg





السؤال المطلوب 

1- مانوع معدن تصنيع الاسطوانات 
2- ماذا يجب ان يكون نوع اللحيم المثالي للاسطوانات 
3- الشروط الواجب توافرها في تصنيع الاسطوانة لضمان السلامة 
4- كيفية طريقة اللحيم بالكبس الحراري ومن عنده افادة عن هذه الطريقة يفيدنا 
5- ماهي الاختبارات المطلوبة لفحص المنتج من ناحية الامن والسلامة 

وشاكر لكم مساعدتكم​​


----------

